
Sparky.js - A Client-Side Application Scaffold For Organized App Structure - Hirvesh
http://sparkyjs.com/
======
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/sparkyjs-client-side-
applica...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/sparkyjs-client-side-
application.html)

It's not an MVC framework, rather a boilerplate for bulding web apps with
structure.

Look interesting enough.

